# Luciano Narsingh



## The P (2 Dicembre 2012)

Ieri Braida era a vedere quello che forse è il match con più giovani talenti in circolazione: PSV vs Ajax.

Tra gli osservati speciali pare ci sia anche Narsingh, attaccante esterno destro dotanto di grandissima velocità, tecnica e tocco di palla.

Vi posto un video se volete farvi un idea sul tipo di giocatore:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Dicembre 2012)

pare proprio forte


----------



## The P (2 Dicembre 2012)

In Olanda lo è... ma anche lui ha avuto picchi di discontinuità.

A me comunque gli esterni olandesi fanno sempre paura, in Europa molti di loro si sono persi, mi vengono in mente in ordine:

van der mayde, drenthe, babel, arnautovic, elia... tutta gente che sembrava avere un potenziale enorme.


----------



## Brontolo (2 Dicembre 2012)

elia si è perso alla juve, all'amburgo aveva fatto bene.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Elia non ha neanche potuto dimostrare nulla. Non ha mai giocato praticamente. Il fatto che è Conte ad inizio stagione schierava una 4-3-3 e agli esterni chiedeva anche fase difensiva, cosa che l'olandese non faceva, ecco perchè non giocava. Poi passati al 3-5-2 di fatto l'olandese non aveva più un ruolo in campo.


----------



## Alekos (18 Dicembre 2012)

.... Quincy Owusu Abeyie.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> In Olanda lo è... ma anche lui ha avuto picchi di discontinuità.
> 
> A me comunque gli esterni olandesi fanno sempre paura, in Europa molti di loro si sono persi, mi vengono in mente in ordine:
> 
> van der mayde, drenthe, babel, arnautovic, elia... tutta gente che sembrava avere un potenziale enorme.



van der mayde , drenthe e arnautovic sono teste di bip pero avevano talento calcistico , purtroppo un osservatore puo solo constatare se uno sa giocare a calcio o meno , il lato caratteriale generalmente te ne accorgi dopo


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> In Olanda lo è... ma anche lui ha avuto picchi di discontinuità.
> 
> A me comunque gli esterni olandesi fanno sempre paura, in Europa molti di loro si sono persi, mi vengono in mente in ordine:
> 
> van der mayde, drenthe, babel, arnautovic, elia... tutta gente che sembrava avere un potenziale enorme.



emanuelson..XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> van der mayde , drenthe e arnautovic sono teste di bip pero avevano talento calcistico , purtroppo un osservatore puo solo constatare se uno sa giocare a calcio o meno , il lato caratteriale generalmente te ne accorgi dopo



soprattutto Arnautovic


----------

